# 2009 Arabian Mare, what do you think?



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you have any squared up shots of her?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I love her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Gorgeous! Ask for some conformation pictures of her and we can give you a better critique. As a side note, my uncle and aunt breed and train Arabs and half-arabs, and because of how long they take to mature, usually don't start them lightly until 4.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

The pictures look like the horse is not all the way shed out. Do you know when they were taken? I see leaves on the trees, but if it was early spring then she wouldn't be shed yet. If the pictures were recent, I'd make sure the vet checked on that before you get her. She's very pretty though!


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

She said the pictures are of spring of this year, i'll try ad get some conformation pictures posted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's a lovely mare, what are you wanting to do with her? I know in a previous thread you said you wanted to show, but what disciplines?


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> She's a lovely mare, what are you wanting to do with her? I know in a previous thread you said you wanted to show, but what disciplines?


Im looking for something to show Western Pleasure/Halter. I was mainly looking at AQHA and APHA, but i really love the elegance of an arabian. But im aware they can be very spirited horses, i use to own a 20yr.old arab who went back to Bask, and she still acted like a nut job sometimes lol. Im also not that familar with Arabian bloodlines as i am a QH or paint, so i would definitely need help deciding on an arabian. I'm also considering a 2012 Pintabian colt.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She'd probably do well at WP, her pedigree is for a good looking, athletic animal. Just based on the video and pics, I'd say she do OK at halter at local A shows but probably not above that level and even there, you might not place real high. I would be more inclined to show Sport Horse In Hand, with her movement she could do very well there. The Arabian halter classes have become very specialized and the horses ever more exotic, to the point where even a very typey, excellently conformed, well bred horse is not enough any more. 

That's not saying this mare isn't a beauty, she absolutely is. Her pedigree is stellar and she is the epitome of a lovely Arabian mare.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you for the information, also her ad said this;

Tinsel is nominated for lifetime into the Sport Horse Nationals Payback program as well as the Midwest Arabian Breeders Club.

I was going to look in to for more information. But is that what your referring to as far as showing her Sport Horse in Hand?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Born2Ride said:


> Thank you for the information, also her ad said this;
> 
> Tinsel is nominated for lifetime into the Sport Horse Nationals Payback program as well as the Midwest Arabian Breeders Club.
> 
> I was going to look in to for more information. But is that what your referring to as far as showing her Sport Horse in Hand?


 
No, but the Sporthorse payback program is a good one. She's eligible for prize money from them if she shows at Sport Horse Nationals and places well.

Sport Horse in Hand is a different kind of "halter" class, except at 3 she'd be shown in the bridle. They are judged on whether they fit their type, hunter or dressage and WP can most likely be shown as a dressage type because of the suspension in the gaits. They are shown on the triangle, which is actually 2; a small one and a larger one. You walk on the two long sides of the triangle and really try to extend the stride on the long side. Then you trot the bigger triangle and again, really extend the trot on the long side, but don't canter. Then you square up and the judge looks you over and you're scored on gaits, manners, type, Arabian type (10%) not like main ring where it's a huge component and subject to whims, and your scores are totalled up. At the big shows like Nationals, you'll be scored by 2 judges, a hunter judge and a dressage judge, which can help you a bit if one likes your horse and one doesn't so much. 



, here's a video of someone schooling on the triangle, it'll help give you an idea. 

I don't know what you mean by Arabian Breeder's Club? I checked Data Source and she's not Breeders Sweepstakes nominated, that's the only other program I'm aware of, unless it's some kind of regional club thing?


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Im not sure what it is either, but she put that in the ad, so i figured somebody who's knowledgeable with arabians would know what it means. Also, what do you feel would be a fair price for a mare like her?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Born2Ride said:


> Im not sure what it is either, but she put that in the ad, so i figured somebody who's knowledgeable with arabians would know what it means. Also, what do you feel would be a fair price for a mare like her?


 
Honestly, up where you are, I have no idea. Down here, I probably would have a hard time giving her away. We're still suffering from drought and if you can sell at all it will be for peanuts, doesn't matter how good the horse is. Based on what I saw of her pedigree, she's really well bred, seller disclosed that she's SCID clear (but I'd want to see the results from the lab anyhow and an ethical seller would provide it no problem) but she's never been shown and she's not started so I wouldn't be looking to pay much for her. If you have thoughts of breeding her, I'd ask the seller if she's been tested for CA and LFS, both tests are fairly new and a lot of people haven't even heard of them yet. CA = Cerebellar Abiotrophy, looks like Wobbles but isn't and LFS = Lavender Foal Syndrome, mostly found in Egyptians but can be in any line and is lethal for the foal if 2 carriers both throw their LFS gene. 

For price, pull up a sale site and narrow it down to prices for Arabian Mares in your area and try to compare like to like. For instance, 3 - 5 years, good pedigree, good looks, not broke, never shown. I'm going to guess it'll be under $1000. See if you can find 10 mares and check their prices and sort of average it out and see where you land. 

To give you an idea of how bad it is down here, I have 3 weaners, all nice but 2 are definitely not Main Ring Halter material. 1 is pure the other half. 1 a colt, the other a filly. The 3rd one is pretty stellar and before I'll give her away, I'll keep her for a while. But the other 2, while very nice and would show well especially Sport Horse, if times were good should sell for around $1500 each. Today, with the drought, .........pfffft, I'll be very very lucky to get $500 for them, I'm thinking more like $400. The stud fee was $1500 for each mare, and vet costs........well, you see where I'm going. Needless to say, I won't be breeding much longer if this keeps up. In an area with plenty of hay, I might get $750 - $1000 for them, but I still wouldn't break even. 

I hope some of this helps you. Good luck on your search!


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the information, she's actually not in my location though. She's located in WI and i'd have to her shipped down, she's asking $1,500 for her, and it would probably cost me atleast $500 to have her shipped to me. (if not more)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Born2Ride said:


> Thanks for the information, she's actually not in my location though. She's located in WI and i'd have to her shipped down, she's asking $1,500 for her, and it would probably cost me atleast $500 to have her shipped to me. (if not more)


 
Keep looking for a while, the closer you get to fall/winter the more the prices will probably start to drop. :wink: Major shopping rule, NEVER pay full price.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Keep looking for a while, the closer you get to fall/winter the more the prices will probably start to drop. :wink: Major shopping rule, NEVER pay full price.


Ya, everybody wants full price because I want to make payments. I had somebody offer me a sea 2012 colt for 3,000 delivered. So im thinking prices haven't dropped that drastically because of the economy lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Born2Ride said:


> Ya, everybody wants full price because I want to make payments. I had somebody offer me a sea 2012 colt for 3,000 delivered. So im thinking prices haven't dropped that drastically because of the economy lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Don't tell them you want to make payments up front. Negotiate your selling price first, then say that you'll need to make X number of payments for X amount, are willing to give X down as a non-refundable deposit and will pay for board, vet and farrier care while the horse is getting paid off. 

I have done many deals like that and it generally works out well for all involved. As seller, I also guarantee (if it's a baby), that the foal will halter, lead, catch, ride in the trailer, stand for the farrier, bathe and clip. Depending on age it might not be perfect but with little ones any handling is better than none and it's training you don't have to do or pay for. 

So, let's say I advertise a filly at $1500, she's 6 months old and weaned. I would expect someone to come in and offer between $750 and $1000 for an opener and I would accept $1250. They say I need to make 4 payments, and I say fine, give me 25% down non-refundable (so $250? ish) and make 4 payments of $250 and you tell me when you can make those payments, (every month, every other, we negotiate a little) and you pay board at whatever the going rate is. Depending on how long you stretch it out, you'd pay farrier a few times ($35 each) and you'd need Coggins & Health from the vet, about $60? I think for both. At 6 months the foal would already have its first shots so wouldn't need them again til next time you do the rest of your herd or next spring if it was your only foal. So that actually makes it 5 payments + board. Hauling is of course, up to the buyer and is what it is. 

Does that info/tactic help you out some?


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes it does, I actually did that with the 2012 bay colt I posted a thread about. It was going to be $1,250 then once I said I'd do payments until he's weaned she said she would have to have the full $1,500 then. I don't understand what it matters if you get less. He can't go anywhere until he's weaned anyways, so I guess it doesn't make sense to be firm on the price because you don't get the lump some at once. Im looking at a lot of options right now and its kinda overwhelming to weed out the good deals from the bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, it's a lot like car shopping. If I offer you cash money in hand I can get it cheaper than making payments. She needed the money bad enough to drop it, but if she has to take payments then no discount.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Well the longer it takes me to find exactly what im looking for the more i'll have saved up to possibly buy one outright, or make a larger deposit.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

She's gorgeous. So was the QH colt you posted. He had a great butt! LOL

My husband and I have been searching for about 6 months for just the right horses. There's plenty out there. Some think a LOT of their horses and have the prices way out of line. Others are much more reasonable. As long as you don't rush, you'll find the one that suits you perfectly.

Keeping your options open is very smart. Know exactly what your goals are. Don't be swayed by the pretty face if the prospect doesn't fit with your goal. Otherwise you'll be unhappy.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

We in Texas are still recovering from the drought also.
A lot of breeders were forced to cull their herds for lack of good pasture.
I forsee in a year or 2 after the area has recovered and the economy is improving that breeders will be buying good broodstock to replenish their herds.
If we recover enough from the drought and hay prices and availabiliuty return to normal prices for horses will increase.
That mare is very nice and would be suitable for showing.
Next year she might be a steal at that price.
but, as someone has posted Arabs mature later and I would not break a2 yo to ride.
You may have to wait a year to ride her. Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Born2Ride said:


> Well the longer it takes me to find exactly what im looking for the more i'll have saved up to possibly buy one outright, or make a larger deposit.


Exactly! So just hang in there and keep looking. 

A lot of people feel that if you can't buy a $1500 horse outright, then you probably can't afford to feed it or care for it properly. I don't agree, right now, not only couldn't I, I wouldn't because of the drought. I paid a lot more than $1500 to get my hay in for the year, so I'm cash strapped right now. But since I have my hay in, I could easily afford the farrier and well, if it's one of mine, somehow there's always money for the vet if really needed. Most horse folks that are worth a hoot, are pretty much the same way, unless they have a LOT of money. So I'm always happy to try and help someone find a way to buy the horse of their dreams and that doesn't mean giving a different price once I've negotiated the sale. 

One of the car buying tips I read many years ago was to negotiate the sale price before you discuss financing. The MOST favorable way to get a good price was to have your own financing in place (if you couldn't pay cash) before you went shopping. That way you're approved and know your budget. 

When dealing with a sale, I treat it the same way. We negotiate the price, then we negotiate the terms. Here, if I sell you a foal not yet off its momma, then you can pay 1/2 board on the mom until the foal is weaned. If its weaned, you can pay board. I don't understand folks who get all wrapped up in this price now, that price later, it just costs them a sale. The horse stays here til paid off and the buyer pays for any care, including board. I get cash, though not necessarily in hand right now, and the horse is off my grocery bill, vet bill, farrier bill, immediately and the buyer gets their horse. What's not to like? LOL!


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Well i guess people think differently than us lol. I really do like this mare, she just makes me go "wow" when i look at her. But i don't want to over pay especially with me having to have her shipped. The person who offered me a SEA colt for $3,000 delivered from texas (i believe thats where she lives), also offered me a 4yr.old domestic bred gelding for $1,850 (not including travel). He was started 1 1/2 years ago, rode for 6 weeks then she never rode him again because she broke her leg. I turned it down, even i know that's a bit high for a gelding that needs restarted. Then she told me she would put a week refresher on him if i wanted but then he'd be $2,000. Then i'm looking at several APHA's, it just seems like everything is over priced, am i searching wrong here or what??? Everybody's talking about these high quality horses going for dirt cheap, i can't seem to find them lol. Then i feel like if i pass up one of these offers, what if i regret not buying one, or what if i buy one, and find something better. Horse shopping has never been this hard for me :/.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Also her are pictures of the pintabian colt, he's one of the most reasonably priced horses im looking at. But could still be over priced, there asking $750 plus $500 for delivery (so he would cost me $1,250 in total). He's 1/2 paint, 1/2 arabian. The only thing i didn't really like about him is he seems to have big ears lol.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL, I'm an ear 'freak' so that's enough for me! I HATE big ears on Arabs and Half-Arabs. 

Hang in there and keep on looking. I'm going to be posting some of my for sale critters soon (soon as I can get them cleaned up, baby fur off, clipped etc) and like I said, they won't be expensive. Also, I have a mare out for saddle training right now that I never hit it off with. If, after breaking, she and I still don't click she's going to be for sale for not much and she's friggin' gorgeous. I will sell her for a LOT less than I paid, just to see her go to a good home if we can't come to an agreement. I am VERY picky on temperament and a horse that is not an 'in your tent' kind of personality will not last long here. I know some folks like horses that are all business and don't really want to be messed with but I'm not one of them. 

So, don't get frustrated and rush your purchase, bide your time and see what comes available.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok, well free to PM when you get around to get pictures and everything, or I can just PM you my email address. Im still waiting to hear back about this mare of if she will negotiate on the price. So we'll see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Not a problem! I wasn't soliciting you though, but just saying, new good stuff comes available all the time. If you would like to see pics of the ones that will be sold soon, I'll be happy to send them to you. Just pm me your email and I'll send them on to you.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

PM sent 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

